# Question about Dubai Maps on Google



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

sorry this is totally stupid, I know. But when I was in Dubai I didnt find a "travel guide" book, I looked at a couple of small shops and the airport only though. So I looked at the bookstores here which should have literally everything, but Dubai doesnt seem to be on the radar yet.. probably because of where I am, but anyway. 

I am looking at Google Maps, so the blue M (Metro station), is the train station stops, right?? 


Also I cant tell exactly what area the job is in, it appears to be "Muhaisnah 3", is anyone familiar with this area? And perhaps the traffic from (a.m.) and to (p.m.) Mirdif? Are there any other areas for housing around this location? 

Anyway what is the atmosphere of Mirdif? Just curious. 

thanks and please forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is a link for Dubai metro stations (both lines) and their exact location in Dubai. I hope it will be helpful.




EmilieTS said:


> sorry this is totally stupid, I know. But when I was in Dubai I didnt find a "travel guide" book, I looked at a couple of small shops and the airport only though. So I looked at the bookstores here which should have literally everything, but Dubai doesnt seem to be on the radar yet.. probably because of where I am, but anyway.
> 
> I am looking at Google Maps, so the blue M (Metro station), is the train station stops, right??
> 
> ...


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

extremely, thank you!! 

now one more question... where is this "Sharjah"? And what is it, like another state? I dont see a dividing line on any map. My husband says it is very cheap but (and not trying to bash anyone, I clearly dont know), is it kind of a lower income type area or what? when I looked for apartment listings nothing showed a photo.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

yes, I guess it's like another state. but there's no borders or anything separating Dubai and Sharjah. housing is much cheaper in Sharjah but it's more crowded than Dubai. And the morning traffic is like hell literally! Usually western expats tend to stay in Dubai and not to go there. Sharjah is much more conservative than Dubai. Even alcohol is banned in Sharjah (which is something I admire in Sharjah).


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a look at this. http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ex....,cf.osb&fp=a5d3a2c5563f73ea&biw=1024&bih=690

If you are coming to live here, Explorer books are a good source of information rather than a book for tourists, but there are plenty of those available. Magrudys bookshop and the large book shop in Dubai Mall are good places to find this kind of thing, but you can purchase on line or perhaps ask your local bookstore to order it for you.

Also, if you go on their website, www.explorer publishing.com, you can link to it through Facebook for more information.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

ohh awesome, thank you! Precisely what I was after, and there is a bookshop I know that will order anything currently in print.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

EmilieTS said:


> extremely, thank you!!
> 
> now one more question... where is this "Sharjah"? And what is it, like another state? I dont see a dividing line on any map. My husband says it is very cheap but (and not trying to bash anyone, I clearly dont know), is it kind of a lower income type area or what? when I looked for apartment listings nothing showed a photo.


Sharjah is one of the seven Emirates that form the United Arab Emirates (Dubai and Abu Dhabi are also Emirates). You could look at them as similar to states. However, they do not show the borders of Emirates on most maps you will find, but there are borders. Rents in Sharjah are cheaper but the commute is miserable into/out of Dubai.

One thing to consider when moving over is to start by living in serviced apartments for a few months if it is possible. It will cost more short term, but will give a chance to learn the area before committing to a lease.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

we wanted to do that for at least a month, but all the contacts they gave us were for shared apartments! Where can I get a reference for a hotel type apartment, not on a lease?


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Dubai Apartments. Dubai Hotelsonline Reservations, Low Rates Dubai Hotels Booking, Dubai Map



EmilieTS said:


> we wanted to do that for at least a month, but all the contacts they gave us were for shared apartments! Where can I get a reference for a hotel type apartment, not on a lease?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Just googled Muhaisnah for you http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhaisnah

I would say it's quite an Arabic area so it looks as though Mirdiff might be a good place to live if you want to be in a more European area. You can actually google it for yourself and you will be able to find out more information. I note it's not far from Sonapur, which is where a lot of labour camps are located.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I think Mirdiff is much better option.



BedouGirl said:


> Just googled Muhaisnah for you Muhaisnah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I would say it's quite an Arabic area so it looks as though Mirdiff might be a good place to live if you want to be in a more European area. You can actually google it for yourself and you will be able to find out more information. I note it's not far from Sonapur, which is where a lot of labour camps are located.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

oh my gosh I am freaked out!! What is a labour camp???


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I believe you will end up living in Marina


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Muhaisnah is not a great area.. its out of the way and generally full of low paid indian workers and few amenities. Mirdiff or further south at International city or Silicon Oasis might be a better option.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Where will you and/or Husband be working ultimately? Do you have children going to schools?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

EmilieTS said:


> oh my gosh I am freaked out!! What is a labour camp???


Where many companies house their blue collar workers. I don't recommend International City, google it and you will see why for yourself. Silicon Oasis is great accommodation-wise but you are stuck if you don't drive.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Ah, and you've got 2 threads running that discusses the same topic about your accomodation...


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

sorry, this one was intended to be different as I was asking about the mapping situation.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

So have you been able to figure out the work location?


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

EmilieTS said:


> sorry this is totally stupid, I know. But when I was in Dubai I didnt find a "travel guide" book, I looked at a couple of small shops and the airport only though. So I looked at the bookstores here which should have literally everything, but Dubai doesnt seem to be on the radar yet.. probably because of where I am, but anyway.
> 
> I am looking at Google Maps, so the blue M (Metro station), is the train station stops, right??
> 
> ...


lovely place mirdif is cheep 2... compleatly mixed coulture... schools nursarys villas appartments, uptown mirdif and shopping mall.... u can tell i like it.... infact im looking into an apparent there as we speak


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Thought you might like this: gulfnews : Dubai leasing guide for Nov-Dec

Good luck & have fun!


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone, especially Red Nosed, that was a very interesting read and helpful!!


----------

